
Zealandia: Earth’s Hidden Continent - smaili
http://www.geosociety.org/gsatoday/archive/27/3/abstract/GSATG321A.1.htm
======
transfire
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_tectonic_plates](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_tectonic_plates)

------
macintux
Previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13673027](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13673027)

------
nbgego
Australia is already the weakest continent. And unless, from that figure,
we're also making Arabia-landia, India-landia, etc. continents as well...

"Stop trying to make <Zealandia> happen. It's not going to happen." -Regina
George

